# مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس السادس_عيد نياحته 9



## bant el mase7 (9 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال
بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــن 
ميررررررسى كتير على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (12 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااا على روعة الصور
بركة شفاعنه وصلاته تكون معانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2010)

بركه شفاعته معانا

شكرااا
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------

